# Man Sued after Car Kills Mechanic during Oil Change



## SG854 (May 8, 2022)

> A Michigan man who left his car at a dealership for an oil change and tire rotation is being sued after his vehicle was involved in the death of one of the dealership's employees.



https://www.foxnews.com/us/michigan-man-sued-after-car-kills-mechanic-during-oil-change


----------



## mrgone (May 8, 2022)

<insert face palm here>


----------



## AncientBoi (May 8, 2022)

Hmmmm.. Need more facts on this to form an opinion.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Hmmmm.. Need more facts on this to form an opinion.


Youtube lawyer (in the state and dealing in vehicles, albeit not necessarily what is going here) covering the case

Seems mostly to be a quirk of Michigan insurance law (it is a weird one). Apparently 19 year old was there to change oil, had no license (not sure if that applies on private land but quite questionable for a mechanic) and was unable to drive a manual car (bizarre to me but it is the US, and I have met several mechanics several years into their career that could not when there) squashed another employee. No fault on part of the owner but again quirk of insurance law for that state means the owner is somehow now involved.


----------

